# Kaputte Schraube lösen



## Alex555 (24. Dezember 2010)

*Kaputte Schraube lösen*

Hallo Leute, 
zuerst hoffe ich, dass ich das neue Thema in die richtige Rubrik gesetzt habe.
Nun zu meinem Problem: Ich habe ein Dell Notebook, bei dem der Lüfter nahezu mit Staub verstopft ist. Um den Lüfter säubern zu können muss ich bestimmte Schrauben lösen. Das ist auch kein Problem, jedoch ist bei einer Schraube der Kopf relativ kaputt, der schraubenzieher hat keinen Grip mehr.
Nun zu meiner Frage: Was kann ich tun, um eine Schraube zu lösen, OHNE!! den Kopf aufbohren zu müssen, das ist bei einem Notebook einfach unmöglich.
Um Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar! 
(ich habe das Thema in die Rubrik Casemod gestellt, weil ich denke, dass dies am nähesten noch etwas damit zu tun hat, und das ja auch bei einem Desktop passieren kann. 

Grüße Alex555


----------



## Pikus (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*

Vielleicht mit einer spitzzange rausdrehen?


----------



## Alex555 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*

die Idee ist an sich nicht schlecht, nur sind bei einem Notebook die Köpfe sehr flach, und so weiss ich nicht ob ich es mit einer Spitzzange überhaupt herausdrehen kann. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall einmal versuchen. Wäre es möglich mit Sekundenkleber den Schraubenzieher quasi festzukleben, und so dann ganz normal drehen zu können??


----------



## Pikus (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*

Mit sekundenkleber würde es wahrscheinolich nur klappen, wenn die schraube nicht verkantet ist. sonst würde der schraubendreher einfach abbrechen... das mit der zange dürfte schon klappen, nur musst du genug kraft anwenden 

Natürlich solltest du dir eine neue schraube besorgen, nachdem du diese rausbekommen hast


----------



## Alex555 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Natürlich solltest du dir eine neue schraube besorgen, nachdem du diese rausbekommen hast



Wenn ich eins nicht machen würde, dann wäre es, die kaputte schraube wieder zu verwenden , das wäre ja völlig bescheuert 

Ich lasse euch wissen, ob es geklappt hat oder nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*

Mal einen Schraubendreher mit anderer Spitze versuchen. Wenn Kreuzschlitz dann vielleicht mal einen mit Schlitz versuchen, mit genug Druck. Mitunter kann es helfen wenn man versucht die Schraube noch einen Tick fester zu ziehen. Sekundenkleber taugt zwar nicht unbedingt viel bei Metall aber könnte kurzfristig reichen um das Drehmoment aufzunehmen.


----------



## Pikus (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Wenn ich eins nicht machen würde, dann wäre es, die kaputte schraube wieder zu verwenden , das wäre ja völlig bescheuert



Naja, hier laufen leute herum... 
da weiß man nie^^


----------



## zombie82 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*

ich löse schrauben immer indem ich ein zwei mal leicht drauf haue...
also schraubenzieher ranhalten und mit einem kleinen hammer vorsichtig drauf hauen, mnchmal sind schrauben geklebt damit sie sich nicht wieder lösen.
in den meisten fällen bekomm ich dann auch die schrauben dann mit nem schrauber oder ner zange locker.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*

Hi,

ich weiss zwar nicht wie es in deinem notebook aussieht aber evtl kannst du ja mit nem Dremel und Trennscheibe einen kleinen schlitz in die schraube schneiden damit dein Schraubendreher wieder grip hat?

Nur ne kleine Idee, hat bei mir auch schon desöfteren geholfen, allerdings bei relativ leicht zugänglichen schrauben ^^

gruß


----------



## >AppAK< (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*

Guten Tag
also die einfachste und unkomplizierteste lösung wäre wie es zombie82 beschrieben hatt ... 
einfach ein spitzen gegenstand nehmen z.b. einen kleinen Körner und ein kleinen Hammer nun setzt du den körner "RECHTS" von der schraube an, und schlägst leicht mit dem hammer drauf, Beachte aber dabei des der körner etwas schräg steht sollte sodas die schraube sich gegen den uhrzeigersinn drehen kann.
ich hoffe du konntest die informationen korrekt aufnehmen...

MFG AppAK


----------



## Alex555 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*

also die Spitzzange, dich ich zu Hause habe ist viel zu dick. 
Der Tipp mit Dremel und Trennscheibe ist nicht möglich, da der Kopf der Schraube eingebettet ist, und sich nur ein paar mm davon entfernt die Lautsprecher befinden  
Ich werde am Montag mal in den Baumarkt meines Vertrauens gehen und mir eine bessere Spitzzange besorgen. 
Noch eine weitere Idee: Die Schraube hat ein Kreuzmuster. Ich könnte nun einen Schlitzschraubenzieher nehmen, und diesen quasi festkleben, v.a. aber hoffen, dass die Schraube nicht verkantet ist, sonst klaptt es nicht 
Einfach nur S. dass Schrauben so schwer rauszubekommen sind.


----------



## neo3 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*

Falls alles nichts hilft, kannst du auch versuchen, die Schraube gaaaaanz vorsichtig aufzubohren, sprich den Kopf wegzubohren. Dann musst Du nur später noch an das Gewinde herankommen können, wenn die Abdeckung ab ist. Das sollte aber normalerweise klappen... 

Zumindest in einem etwas größeren Format (bei meinem Motorrad) hat mir das schon das ein oder andere Mal geholfen, wenn etwas zu viel Loctite auf'm Gewinde war


----------



## Alex555 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaputte Schraube lösen*



neo3 schrieb:


> Falls alles nichts hilft, kannst du auch versuchen, die Schraube gaaaaanz vorsichtig aufzubohren, sprich den Kopf wegzubohren. Dann musst Du nur später noch an das Gewinde herankommen können, wenn die Abdeckung ab ist. Das sollte aber normalerweise klappen...
> 
> Zumindest in einem etwas größeren Format (bei meinem Motorrad) hat mir das schon das ein oder andere Mal geholfen, wenn etwas zu viel Loctite auf'm Gewinde war



Genau das ist mein letzes Ass im Ärmel, jedoch ist dieses Ass mit Gefahr verbunden


----------

